# GBAtemp Glitch



## TheTwoR's (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey all.
For quite a while I've been noticing a bug.
Whenever someone puts an image in a post using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , you can't zoom in to the photo.
When you click to zoom, the photo magically disappears.
Is it just me?
Oh and just so you know, I'm on Google Chrome and I'm using the GBAtemp lite theme.
If you guys wanna know what I'm talking about, click on this image here:





EDIT: Forgot to mention that when the photo disappears after I click, some link to "JavaSH" or "SHJava" or something like that appears.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

Are using AdBlock?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it may be you as the image zooms in and out just fine for me, using Chrome. I get no 'JavaSH' or 'SHJava' thingies either.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, AdBlock's probably causing you to not be able to view the zoomed-in image, because it's working just fine for me.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 27, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Are using AdBlock?



Yeah, does that interfere with zooming into images on GBAtemp?


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 27, 2010)

On firefox with adblock plus, no issues.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Firefox, v3, works fine for me. Tested Lite and Classic too.

EDIT: Also running ABP.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. To fix this go to Extensions then click Options under AdBlock then go to Excluded sites and add gbatemp.net


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 27, 2010)

OK so what I did is I right clicked on an empty space on this thread and listed GBAtemp as a website AdBlock shouldn't even touch.
Now when I click to zoom in on that Mario photo, it actually becomes smaller to fit my screen and there's a "View full Image Size" button on the bottom right of the photo.
EDIT: Oh yeah and I still have that link to "HSJava" when I click to zoom.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 27, 2010)

I disabled Adblock PLus on Google Chrome. It solved the problem.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 31, 2010)

I disabled adblock as well and it's fine.
Thx All.
Anyway guys to avoid making a new thread, I wanna post another bug/glitch thingy here.
Okay, you guys know the new Ask GBAtemp section? When I click on one of the five under the latest posts, the page doesn't load and gives me a "Network Error" message.
All other websites work though.
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just tried it without any trouble.

Costello mentioned waiting a few hours in case the DNS entry hadn't arrived yet, but after this long I would have thought it was fine.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Just tried it without any trouble.
> 
> Costello mentioned waiting a few hours in case the DNS entry hadn't arrived yet, but after this long I would have thought it was fine.



Still doesn't work for me =/
I'll wait a few more hours then report again.


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2010)

it can take up to a week for it to work with everyone, but the luckiest of us already have it working.
the DNS is already spread to most major public DNS like google, openDNS and others.
my ISP in china already has the proper DNS... but it's possible that old caches or unresponsive DNS services might not have it yet.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 31, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it can take up to a week for it to work with everyone, but the luckiest of us already have it working.
> the DNS is already spread to most major public DNS like google, openDNS and others.
> my ISP in china already has the proper DNS... but it's possible that old caches or unresponsive DNS services might not have it yet.



Wow. Thanks Costello for the quick, clear and informative reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still doesn't work for me. Guess I'll keep waiting.


----------

